
Why You Should Switch to Bluetooth Headphones - ShirleyLaw
https://medium.com/@origem/10-reasons-why-you-should-switch-to-bluetooth-headphones-c98c7a18d26
======
bausshf
I've always sworn by wired headsets, because I thought wireless would have
terrible quality etc. despite what advertisements etc. said.

However I got my first wireless pair a couple months ago and they have been so
much better than any wired I've ever had. Not only that I tend to ruin mine
once the wires get tangled etc. I have never had a pair longer than 2 months,
right now I've had my wireless for like 4 months and they're nowhere near a
breaking point and I expect I'll only ever switch them out for a better pair
with longer battery life since I travel a lot of hours every day and mine
usually only lasts 75% of my daily travel (Which is roughly 6+ hours.)

